# what's your favorite plant for vivs?



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there one plant in particular you end up using in all your vivs?
I'v been using or adding the Microsorum fern from black jungle in all my vivs and its awesome! The frogs love it. The imitators lay eggs on it, it supports the weight of my fattest leuc. It grows fast so its easy to share with fellow froggers, what more could you ask for?
Besides that, I think Dendrobium oligophyllum is my favorite. Mine has been blooming non stop for over 2 years

microsorum in the vanzo viv








in the leuc viv


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm really liking the Begonia "Lita" right now. 

Christina


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool. I might have to order some of that _Microsoum_ fern once my first viv is done.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I really like this schismatoglottis. I've been dividing it and putting it in all my vivs recently.









Chris


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This...










I don't know what it is...I think its a micro liverwort of some kind. It came in with some plants or something...not sure how I lucked upon it. When it covers an area it looks just like a nice bright green moss. 

As it matures it lengthens out a lil and looks more feathery, so at a distance it looks like moss but up really close you can see its those scales just stretched out...its hard to kill, spreads fairly fast, tolerates a range of light and substrates, even seems to tolerate calcium/supplements dropped on it more then typical moss and tank flooding or extended dry periods...its the ultimate vivarium "Moss" that I've come across so far. It will even grow over live T&C tropical moss which would make me mad but this stuff looks just as nice 

I've tried black jungle's tropical moss, t&c, some stuff from hirts, bonsai spores, half dozen + native Oklahoma mosses, some moss someone sent me from Florida, moss that came with some fly traps, and a really nice moss that came around an orchid I bought years back. This stuff out performs all of them. 


Here is the main tank this stuff got a good hold in first...this is when it was newly planted and had mostly T&C moss in it. I think the bright green clump center was one of the first samples of this stuff I put in there.









Here is the tank after this stuff took over(and some remodeling). As you can see it just grew over the T&C moss. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This Microsorum is M linguiforme and I agree, one of the best.



frogparty said:


> Is there one plant in particular you end up using in all your vivs?
> I'v been using or adding the Microsorum fern from black jungle in all my vivs and its awesome! The frogs love it. The imitators lay eggs on it, it supports the weight of my fattest leuc. It grows fast so its easy to share with fellow froggers, what more could you ask for?
> Besides that, I think Dendrobium oligophyllum is my favorite. Mine has been blooming non stop for over 2 years
> 
> ...


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm really liking the mini ferns and they are spreading into all my tanks, but my favorite one that is in several tanks is Microgramma heterophylla. The brighter the light is the smaller the leaves are, but the largest leaves are under an inch.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I plant Episcia's in most of my tanks (because they're my wife's favorites)--which helps make all of the vivariums a little more bearable (and there's a LOT of them).

My favorite plant is _Philodendron joepii_: I love the leaf shape, it's nigh on impossible to grow in my garden, its SLOOOOOW in the greenhouse, but almost a weed in the vivarium!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the species ID Harry. I had a tenative ID as M. linguilata from someone, but couldn't find any info.....thats because its linguiforme!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd have to say Babys Tears - mine spreads quickly but grows upward even faster

PS: if you ever decide to get rid of some divisions of that plant Dave, I'd be very interested


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Davallia Marieseii Var. Stenolopsis

Is easily the best fern I have ever tried in the dart tanks.

It can handle the humidity amazingly, the rhizome grows so fast its unbelievable, gripping everything and anything it can get a hold of. Tolerates all light levels, as I have some on the substrate of my tanks and mounted as high as 3/4 up the background.

Its a joy to watch the new fronds uncurl into tiny miniatures of the adults.

Recommend this fern to anyone.

Richie


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

HunterB said:


> I'd have to say Babys Tears - mine spreads quickly but grows upward even faster
> 
> PS: if you ever decide to get rid of some divisions of that plant Dave, I'd be very interested


I have a horrible memory...so if yours is better contact me in a few months and I'll see what I can do. I'm just getting back into frogs and a lot my vivs went through about a year of neglect. While this stuff survived better then any other moss I had a limited amount left, most of which I've broken up to reseed my other tanks and Harry got the last big chunk since I owed him from along time ago 

I'm going to try growing it on a sheet of 1/4 inch air conditioning foam filter. I started a few little test patches to see if it would take hold(similar to the epi web idea). If it does I'll try it on a big sheet I can just cut into squares and ship off to people. I've got all my tanks reseeded also so in a few months I can probably pull from them too.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

R1ch13 said:


> Davallia Marieseii Var. Stenolopsis
> 
> Is easily the best fern I have ever tried in the dart tanks.
> 
> ...


This one grew great for me on my back wall. It grew well as long I didn't mist it directly too much. It grew too well in fact and became more of a weed, so I took it out.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> I have a horrible memory...so if yours is better contact me in a few months and I'll see what I can do.


Will do


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

phender said:


> This one grew great for me on my back wall. It grew well as long I didn't mist it directly too much. It grew too well in fact and became more of a weed, so I took it out.


Mine hasn't gotten to the weed stage as of yet.

But I hope it will get to that stage in the 4ft terribilis tank I am soon setting up.

Its a cracking little fern.

Richie


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I recently got 4 Utricularia species...which I think will be some of my new favorites If they live. The other time or 2 I ordered some they all died on me. Pics aren't mine.

u. biloba









U. nephrophylla white









u. lateriflora









u. sandersonii


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

mine would have to be selaginella... don't know why, it just is.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Pep. Trinidad I really like. Small leaves and spreads/grows quickly. 

Columnea microphylla is another one that I am growing fond of. I am looking forward to it blooming.

Another neat one is this one












I dont remember the name though. I know it started with a F. then H. and redleaf....not that it helps.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dischidia hirsuta Red Leaf.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I am finding myself using Syngonium wendlandii in a lot of my vivs, especially with thumbs. It grows fast but is easy to keep in check. It can be pruned vertically and horizontally without having it die or look pruned. It provides shelter without taking up a lot of floor space. It grows can on the floor, but it will climb if you let it. Best of all, its interesting to look at. This is a Google image.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> I recently got 4 Utricularia species...which I think will be some of my new favorites If they live. The other time or 2 I ordered some they all died on me. Pics aren't mine.
> 
> u. biloba
> 
> ...


I have tried Utricularia Calycifida, U. bisquamata, U. sandersonii, and killed them all. The only one have been able to keep alive is U. gibba, which is aquatic, and seemingly hard to kill. I have not been able to get it to flower though, I think I'm going to try moving closer to the lights. 

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

You Botonists are fantastic. How do you find these unique plants? Do you go to a nursery or order by internet or find these on some old ladies southern porches?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

all of the above


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

resurrection fern (Polypodium polypodioides)
not the easiest plant to grow in a viv but it looks great and stays small. also its native from where i live south through panama 

james


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

James,

We have resurrection fern EVERYWHERE! (Central FL) It's absolutely gorgeous.. it literally covers every single oak tree around here. 
I have been looking into using it in my tank, would you mind sharing some info on how you keep it alive and well in your tanks? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi James, good call!
one of my favourite viv plants is also a polypody - one native to here in the UK (Polypodium vulgare). It grows in the woods around our cottage as an epiphyte on the branches of trees. There are three, very closely related and similar species here in the UK. Common polypody is found predominately on acidic rocks and soils, while intermediate and southern polypody prefer more basic substrates. 
It keeps small enough to be a good 'all rounder' and is pretty easy to grow in a viv.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mworks said:


> Hi James, good call!
> one of my favourite viv plants is also a polypody - one native to here in the UK (Polypodium vulgare). It grows in the woods around our cottage as an epiphyte on the branches of trees. There are three, very closely related and similar species here in the UK. Common polypody is found predominately on acidic rocks and soils, while intermediate and southern polypody prefer more basic substrates.
> It keeps small enough to be a good 'all rounder' and is pretty easy to grow in a viv.
> 
> ...


Got any pics?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Antone,

no pics of the polypodys in the wood but here's a couple of it growing on the sidewall of one of my vivs. This has been in there about a year and stays nice and small. Next time I'm in the wood with my camera I'll get some pics of the ferns 'in situ'.





















Regards
Marcus


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Very neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------

